# 1978 Mercruiser 898 Gear Lube Leak out Weep Hole in Lower Unit.



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

My hope and prayer is that the little O ring that goes between the lower unit and the upper unit didn't seat properly when I replaced the water pump last year. 

Any other ideas, or has anybody else experienced such a travisty?

On back of the lower unit there is a little weep hole to let water drain out of the lower unit. This is where the gear lube is leaking out from.

The only other thing i can think of is that it may be something leaking around the prop shaft, or there is somehting in the lower unit houseing that is cracked? 

-Jim


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

We have different motor manufacturers so this might not help you at all, but I wanted to give some input anyway . On my Chrysler, the shift rod seal and the shaft seal are the only routes for gear lube to make it into the motor leg and drain out of the weep hole, outside of a crack in the housing like you mentioned.

You need to get a drawing of the lower unit for your model to know for sure where the possible culprits are.

Just got done replacing all the seals and the gasket in my lower unit. No more leaks!!

BTW, is 898 the model of your motor?


----------



## Damark Marine (Mar 26, 2008)

I think A J hit the nail on the head. When mercs leak out of that small hole in the lower unit it is usually a leak at the shift shaft seal & bushing area, when changing it look for corrosion on the seal area of the shaft as well as a worn seal.

Sounds like a lower pull is in order.

Jeff


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks for the ideas. I replaced the little o ring that goes between the upper and lower. The old one was flush to the lower unit when I pulled it. The new one sat up a bit higher. However, I'm still leaking lube. So you guys are probably correct.

As in the shift coupler are you talking about the keyed shaft at the back of the unit correct? 

Thanks again.

-Jim


----------



## Damark Marine (Mar 26, 2008)

The shift shaft is actually in the front of the unit, it rotates right & left to control the shifting. If you are able to pull the lower then a local shop should be able to remove & install the shift saft seal/bushing for you. 

Jeff


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Your back my front. I think we are talking about the same part.

What I meant by back is technically probably the front. 

Dropping the lower unit is a peice of cake. 

Thanks again.

Is there anything else that could let gear lube out that weep hole?

What would be a ball park number to replace the shift shaft seal if you had somebody drop off the lower unit?

-Jim


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

There is another shaft seal that may be causing the problem, that is not as easy to get to. I was going to re-seal my entire outdrive this past Winter but opted for a complete inspection and re-seal by a pro. They inspected the gears and bearings, as well as replacing all the seals. Mine was leaking slightly, out of the weep hole also. If the shift shaft seal is the culprit your other seals are probably not far behind needing replacement. The shift shaft seal gets the least amount of wear of all the seals. The shift shat only moves a few degrees a few times a trip, thus very little wear on it's seal. GL Jim on the repair. I do a lot of my own work, but every now and then it's good to have an experienced mechanic have a look at things. Trying to save a $ could cost $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## Damark Marine (Mar 26, 2008)

Sixshooter said:


> Your back my front. I think we are talking about the same part.
> 
> What I meant by back is technically probably the front.
> 
> ...


 
Jim 

I would probably charge about 5 bucks & you could wait for it. If you drop the lower then its just a special socket that fits its, not a big deal.

Jeff


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks...Too bad you are three hours away...DOH!!!...


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Sixshooter said:


> Thanks...Too bad you are three hours away...DOH!!!...


Well if you add the 6 hour drive to his $5 you'll have payed about the same thing as having a local shop fix it! I say take the drive and meet another member!! Maybe go fishing in Erie after he fixes it?? 

Mike


----------

